

Disruptions: Design Sets the Tone at a New Start-Up, Square - RecursiveLoop
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/15/disruptions-design-sets-the-tone-at-a-new-start-up/

======
wallflower
This is actually a very interesting article.

Jack Dorsey's quote is very true.

